# Spanish Inspired Target Shooter



## Jim Williams (Jul 6, 2011)

For a few months now I have been working alongside my father in developing a new band attachment method. What we have come up with is a band attachment method we call MBAM.

The Magnetic Band Attachment methods benefits are as follows:

1. Absolutely no band movement or slippage, enabling the shooter to stay consistent with every shot.

2. Fast and easy band/tube replacement, ideal in a competition environment.

3. Enables one catapult to be shared with multiple shooters, each being able to attach their own bands/tubes to their preference.

Here are some photo's to give you a better idea of how it works:

Here you can see the leather with loops that enable the metal pins to pass through.










Here you can see the metal pins placed inside the loops:










Here you can see the inlets in the top of the forks.










Here you can see the leather and metal pins being inserted into the inlets:










Once the leather tabs are fully inserted along with the pins a strong magnet in the inlet secures the bands, stopping any chance of movement.










One final shot of the MBAM from above:










We are hoping to have these on sale very soon, any feedback welcome.


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

These are fantastic, guys, well done! I hope you do very well with them. Love this style of catty!

Sean


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Beautiful!! And what a great way to attach the bands. Another to add to my wish list!!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Very innovative! As you use the slingshot, keep us posted on your impressions.

Cheers ....... Charles


----------



## Blue Danube (Sep 24, 2011)

Awesome Idea and construction!


----------



## LBurnett (Feb 21, 2012)

I think this is ace! im sure people will be very interested with the band attachment.


----------



## Tirador (Jun 14, 2010)

NICE!!! I like looking at these spanish style shooters. You guys did a great job with this one! I love seeing new band attachment methods like this too!


----------



## harson (Oct 21, 2011)

WOW that is excellent ,i,m sure that will be a fine shooter, i like those target style slings ,cool band hook up.i want one (i want too much)


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Interesting idea, and well executed too.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

you did a beautiful job! wow!


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

cool, Jim! How's it shoot?


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Great job! Can't wait to hear more about it.
If you need any help with the testing you know who to call...


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Very interesting and different. I can imagine the benifits you've mentioned.


----------



## Setarip (Mar 27, 2012)

That's awesome Jim! Have you tried incorporating this into some of your older designs? This could become your trademark feature!


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

M_J said:


> Great job! Can't wait to hear more about it.
> If you need any help with the testing you know who to call...


Get in the back of the line Buddy... back of the line









LGD


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

I'm likin that one Jim! Well thought out, very innovative.Keep us updated Bud! Flatband


----------



## brainleak (Nov 9, 2011)

Charles said:


> Very innovative! As you use the slingshot, keep us posted on your impressions.
> 
> Cheers ....... Charles


I agree, I'm intrigued by this design. Your input on how it shoots would be great! Nice job to boot!


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

looks impressive Jim







good job


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Cool one Jim!


----------



## WILD BILL (Jan 26, 2012)

Very cool!

Well done Jim!

Bill


----------



## Ordie69 (Aug 25, 2011)

That is as unique as I have ever seen. I love the style of the whole frame but I really like the handle. Fantastic!


----------



## Jim Williams (Jul 6, 2011)

pop shot said:


> Great job! Can't wait to hear more about it.
> If you need any help with the testing you know who to call...


Get in the back of the line Buddy... back of the line









LGD
[/quote]

I'm sure I can stretch to one for you too









Thanks for all the kind words and comments! As most of you know I'm not really one for making video's, but I will hopefully have some target shooters in the hands of people who are soon, so stay posted on how they shoot


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

can:t wait to see it in action.... the spanish slingshot bug is spreading...

cool beans

LGD


----------

